# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  Wrapping Resin-coated works: Best practices?

## GrahamBFAS

This has come up recently and I'd love some input.

Occasionally I encounter a work of art that has been coated in clear two-part resin (usually a collage on wood panel then coated).

*What is the best way to wrap resin-coated panels for transportation and storage?*

I have been wrapping in 1/8" ethafoam sheeting against the resin, then wrapping the whole package in 4-mil poly-sheeting.

Thoughts?

----------

